# Monitor quest



## avichandana20000 (May 1, 2010)

CAN WE START A NEW THREAD ON MONITOR ONLY ?

1) mention your monitor with COMPANY name and MODEL no, 

2)date purchased and by how much

3)supported by which mobo and/or graphics card

4)PROBLEMS found

5)any special features of your monitor. 

6) any tweaks you have done to it

7) any mod you have done to it.

and last but not least at all: any question regarding monitor.

(SEEING IS BELIEVING)


I WOULD LIKE TO POST MY FIRST QNS:

Does amd 790 GX MOBO without any graphics card support 22" monitor of any make?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 1, 2010)

^ if you dont have video card inbuilt then, its a must you use a discreet card, otherwise how would you get output- question of screen size doesn't arise.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 1, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ if you dont have video card inbuilt then, its a must you use a discreet card, otherwise how would you get output- question of screen size doesn't arise.


 
It is a board from ASUS namely M4A78T-E. Specifications: 

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/mac/reviews/asus/M4A78T-E/M4A78TE_3.jpg

now suggest


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 1, 2010)

yep you can use 22" monitor.


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> yep you can use 22" monitor.



except for gaming.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> except for gaming.



yep you 100% right, as his question was - whether it could be used or not? so I answered in that context only, - as I've run 24" monitor on intel 915g igp.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

^^Benq 22 hd lcd is available under 10k?
is it good compared to other brands?
suggest a few more under 10 k with 22"screen and good resolution also


----------



## rahul.007 (May 2, 2010)

me using benq g2220 hd lcd.... superb monitor.... hd playback is also very good.... it has only 1 con - no hdmi port(it has dvi and vga).... but it is available under 8k(7.6k).... you should also look at benq e2220 hd lcd.... same monitor but with hdmi port.... price is 8.5k.... 

courtesy:- nehru place


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

^^thanks
but any other recommendations ?
or any tips buying a new one?
and whats the max res of urs?


----------



## rahul.007 (May 2, 2010)

max resolution:- 1920*1080(full hd)....
buy a new monitor according to the graphics power that you are buying....


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

thanks
consider hd 5770
now whats ur suggestions?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> except for gaming.


 

That means for gaming i need to buy a discreet GRAPHICS CARD & more the honey more the sweeter. So what is the benefit of having a mobo with onboard graphics? I mean what this IGP is basically for?




piyush120290 said:


> ^^Benq 22 hd lcd is available under 10k?
> is it good compared to other brands?
> suggest a few more under 10 k with 22"screen and good resolution also


 
AOC 2236 VW
DELL ST2210


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> That means for gaming i need to buy a discreet GRAPHICS CARD & more the honey more the sweeter. So what is the benefit of having a mobo with onboard graphics? I mean what this IGP is basically for?



IGP gaming is limited to 1024X768 or the next resolution. within these resolution u will get playable FPS with mid settings or full settings.

at FULL HD, most games will either crash or will give u FPS. now think playing NFS Shift in SlideShow mode, forget Crysis. it'll b long ago crash the system. its similar trying to run Crysis on a 19" powered by G31 with everything set to high.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 3, 2010)

> IGP gaming is limited to 1024X768 or the next resolution. within these resolution u will get playable FPS with mid settings or full settings.


 
Understood





> at FULL HD, most games will either crash or will give u FPS.


not understood. FULL HD MEANS WHAT?


Plain & simple I can buy a 22" monitor plug it and can watch MOVIE, do normal office work in MSOFFICE, BROWSE INTERNET,play STRATEGY GAME. 

BUT whenever FPS games will come into consideratiion i need to buy a graphics card. is that so?


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2010)

^^
Full HD is a resolution standard which starts with 1080p. That is 1080 lines of resolution, which are progressively scanned, not interlaced. This is the minimal. So if you have a monitor with 1920x1080p, it is 1920 horizontal lines x 1080 vertical lines. Imagine 1920 slices lined up, and subsequently stacked 1080 times, to give the full resolution. The composite of the above gives the amount of pixels on a screen, and FPS is the frames being rendered. So a GPU is doing a whooping 1920x1080x60 pixel render within one second if the FPS = 60. Wow that is a lot. 

Now the above you mentioned, movie, ms office, browsing all fall in the realm of 2D. So it can be rendered without a GPU. But for 3D (games) a discrete VGA is required, since the computations and render speed is so high. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 3, 2010)

> Full HD is a resolution standard which starts with 1080p. That is 1080 lines of resolution, which are progressively scanned, not interlaced. This is the minimal. So if you have a monitor with 1920x1080p, it is 1920 horizontal lines x 1080 vertical lines. Imagine 1920 slices lined up, and subsequently stacked 1080 times, to give the full resolution. The composite of the above gives the amount of pixels on a screen, and FPS is the frames being rendered. So a GPU is doing a whooping 1920x1080x60 pixel render within one second if the FPS = 60. Wow that is a lot


. 

understood clearly. thanks.



> Now the above you mentioned, movie, ms office, browsing all fall in the realm of 2D. So it can be rendered without a GPU.


 
means onboard graphics is enough with a 22" MONITOR.



> But for 3D (games) a discrete VGA is required, since the computations and render speed is so high.


 

That's it. Here comes the qn of a separate graphics card like ATI OR NVIDIA. GOT IT. AND almost all the games today fall under that 3D arena.


one more qn: The Microsoft game AOE which is a strategy game falls under 3D? I DO NOT THINK SO coz i can play it without any problem now.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

^ you can play low end , less power hungry games, also 3d on igp which has chipset like 4200, at low res, however games like crysis, codmw2, etc, to name a few, you need a definite discreet card, and if the card belongs to high end categories of both manufactures, then you can play at high resolutions on 24" or 30" lcds.


----------



## evewin89 (May 4, 2010)

guyzz... plz tell me the exact review of samsung-P2350 as i m planning to buy it.
if possible plz post the current price of this monitor.


according to one person who is having this monitor posted a comment on 
*www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/55013-29-samsung-p2350-p2370 
which is (I bought the P2350 from Sam's Club in January becuase the price seemed too good to be true - besides, I had used 17" and 20" Samsung monitors in the past. Now, I can tell you there IS a reason for the cheap price and a reason no one else sells these monitors. My screen turned pinkish after three weeks. The color cast could not be adjusted out so I returned the defective monitor to Sam's. Because of my past experience with Samsung, I did a swap-out for another P2350. The new one started turning itself off after one week. At first it happened once every two days . . . then the problem increased to once an hour. So I returned the second monitor for a refund. After experiencing two defects in a row, I have a better understanding of why Sam's is the only retailer with these and why they are so cheap. Oh, by the way, I am forgetting about that new Samsung 55" LED TV I was thinking about.)

so kindly give ur valuable suggestion so that i can take my decision.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 5, 2010)

Ok guys now tell me which 22" monitor to buy that will include

1) vga, dvi & hdmi port?

2)under 10 k.

3) with respective port cables included.

*viewsonic needs no mention.*

My preference is DELL ST2210.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 5, 2010)

> My preference is DELL ST2210.


nice monitor....

you may also look for BENQ E2220 HD lcd.... its has all the things that you want and would priced around 8.5k(probably lesser then that as i saw this price 3 weeks before)....


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 5, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> nice monitor....
> 
> You may also look for benq e2220 hd lcd.... Its has all the things that you want and would priced around 8.5k(probably lesser then that as i saw this price 3 weeks before)....


 
can you give a comparison chart of the two?


----------



## rahul.007 (May 6, 2010)

for comparison;

*compareindia.in.com/productscompare.php?sectionid=28

for full specs of e2220;

*www.anandtech.com/show/2659/3


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 6, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> for comparison;
> 
> *compareindia.in.com/productscompare.php?sectionid=28
> 
> ...


 
THANKS .

Tell me one thing, except contacting DELL INDIA and getting things from them is there any shop in kolkata who sells DELL MONITOR having a good stock?

 One more thing i have changed my mind to buy DELL SX2210 not ST2210.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 7, 2010)

No one to fetch me?


----------



## rahul.007 (May 8, 2010)

no idea about kolkata.... but dell sx2210 is surely good....


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 10, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> but dell sx2210 is surely good....


 

YES I KNOW. it has all  WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR : 

1) vga, dvi(HDCP) & hdmi port  with at least a DVI cable INCLUDED

2)under 14 k.

3) should be 22"

4) max resolution 1920x1080

5)not above 2ms response time.


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> YES I KNOW. it has all  WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR :
> 
> 1) vga, dvi(HDCP) & hdmi port  with at least a DVI cable INCLUDED
> 
> ...



does Benq monitor comes with the necessary cables? i heard E2200 doesn't include the HDMI cable. 

rahul, u own the Benq G2220. u got the DVI cable or payed extra for it?


----------



## rahul.007 (May 10, 2010)

i got a dvi and dsub cable....


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> does Benq monitor comes with the necessary cables? i heard E2200 doesn't include the HDMI cable.
> 
> rahul, u own the Benq G2220. u got the DVI cable or payed extra for it?


 

it does not come i think. reviews do not tell of that.



rahul.007 said:


> i got a dvi and dsub cable....


 
not clear

got = bought OR got = boxpack .


----------



## rahul.007 (May 11, 2010)

i got it in the boxpack....


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 11, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> i got it in the boxpack....


 

that's great. Any idea what is the cost of hdmi cable.

And

in the specs of benq g2220 it is given 5ms/2ms*(gtg)*

*what is gtg?*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 11, 2010)

gtg - gray to gray

hdmi - 500-600/-


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 12, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> gtg - gray to gray
> 
> hdmi - 500-600/-


 
THANKS.

SO if it is given 5ms/2ms(GTG) what should be taken as the response time for the monitor, 5ms or 2ms?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 12, 2010)

for general you should take 5ms as response time,


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 12, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> for general you should take 5ms as response time,


 
THANKS A TON.

BTW does this 3ms(5ms-2ms) really matter? 

although i am not going to take BENQ, instead  will go for DELL SX2210. only worried about how to get directly from a shop avoiding online business in kolkata.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 12, 2010)

nope, you wont notice any thing,


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> THANKS A TON.
> 
> BTW does this 3ms(5ms-2ms) really matter?
> 
> although i am not going to take BENQ, instead  will go for DELL SX2210. only worried about how to get directly from a shop avoiding online business in kolkata.



Why not online. I got my 24" in 3 days....! Was shocked.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 13, 2010)

asigh said:


> Why not online. I got my 24" in 3 days....! Was shocked.


 
I get scared if all the things promised in the internet are not there in the package whom should i catch hold of ? if it is damaged then whom should i make answerable?

if  cheque or dd gets misplaced my family will murder me certainly as i could save only a little amount of money after maintaing my family. and if i invest that money for monitor i will not be able to show my two year old daughter to a doctor until i get the next salary. still i need the monitor as my CRT is giving up and my daughter needs to learn all those nursery rhymes through computer.So i need to keep a whole lot of things in my mind before doing all these techy jobs. so before buying i need to test  the thing in the shop only. at least it will be a peace of mind that i have taken the thing completely on my onus. no one to blame & to be blamed. i do not no what you will think if you listen this : that i am still in a savings mode for the monitor and when that 13000 will be accumulated( not before 6 to 7 months) i will really start hunting the shop.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 27, 2010)

In my ASUS M4A78T-E mobo’s manual it is written :
1) Supports HDMI with max resolu. up to 1920x1200(1080p)
2) Supports Dual link DVI withy max resolu. Upto 2560x1600@ 60Hz
3) Supports D-Sub with max resolu upto2560x1440 @ 75Hz.

Now does this means-

1) If I connect my monitor with cpu through HDMI port i can get that resolution as highest.
2) If I connect my monitor with cpu through DVI port i can get that resolution as highest.
3) If I connect my monitor with cpu through D-Sub OR VGA port i can get that resolution as highest.

I do not have any graphics card.

Now can I attach a 23” Dell monitor(SP2309W) having a max resolution of 2048X 1152 @ 60Hz through DVI PORT of my mobo?

(Phenom II 955 BE, Transcend 2gb 1333 ram, 1 tb hdd)

Pls answer to the point.


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> In my ASUS M4A78T-E mobo’s manual it is written :
> 1) Supports HDMI with max resolu. up to 1920x1200(1080p)
> 2) Supports Dual link DVI withy max resolu. Upto 2560x1600@ 60Hz
> 3) Supports D-Sub with max resolu upto2560x1440 @ 75Hz.
> ...



yes, you can. no problem. IGP will support that resolution. just at that resolution, say bye bye to games. until you add a graphics card of upper lowend or midrange (min).


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes, you can. no problem. IGP will support that resolution. just at that resolution, say bye bye to games. until you add a graphics card of upper lowend or midrange (min).


 
OK. Now can i attach d-sub & dvi both between monitor and mobo at a given point of time or it should be one at a time?

PLEASE name that upper low end & midrange gpu & the price.


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> OK. Now can i attach d-sub & dvi both between monitor and mobo at a given point of time or it should be one at a time?
> 
> PLEASE name that upper low end & midrange gpu & the price.



about the 1st part, i got no idea.

Minimum is HD5670 if 23" or more. & HD5570 or equivalent for 22". to get respectable FPS.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 27, 2010)

nope, one type of connection either d-sub or dvi..........and why do you so many strange doubts...................


----------



## giprabu (May 28, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> it does not come i think. reviews do not tell of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it comes bundled with the pack...
even i own it...


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 28, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> nope, one type of connection either d-sub or dvi..........and why do you so many strange doubts...................


 
THANKS & IN MY ORGANISATION I HAVE BEEN TRAINED TO DOUBT EVERYTHING IN THIS UNIVERSE UNTILL I GET A SATISFACTORY ANSWER.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> THANKS & IN MY ORGANISATION I HAVE BEEN TRAINED TO DOUBT EVERYTHING IN THIS UNIVERSE UNTILL I GET A SATISFACTORY ANSWER.



hahaha    are you working for any secret agency...............


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 28, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> hahaha are you working for any secret agency...............


 
NO sir i am in a  MNC TELECOM company.

THIS IS THE PROCESS FOR SELF GROOMING AND SELF ASSESSMENT SO THAT I CAN SCORE GOOD RESULTS IN SELF APPRAISAL TEST CONDUCTED BY THE ORG.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> NO sir i am in a  MNC TELECOM company.
> 
> THIS IS THE PROCESS FOR SELF GROOMING AND SELF ASSESSMENT SO THAT I CAN SCORE GOOD RESULTS IN SELF APPRAISAL TEST CONDUCTED BY THE ORG.



bro just kidding.........so tried any games at full hd.........


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 28, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> bro just kidding.........so tried any games at full hd.........


 
not so lucky yet. Have dreams in mind of course to play in that full hd screen with a high end gpu in a 16 by 16 room with creative gigaworks 7.1 as a boomer.

But this dream will never come true,i know that also.


----------

